

Ask HN: I have to decide between Facebook and Google internship. Please help. - FacebookGoogle

I&#x27;m an international student with one summer left before graduation. I cannot work at both places because I can only work summers.<p>Some potential criteria:<p>I really don&#x27;t care about pay. They are also very similar pay wise.<p>1. Where can I learn more?<p>2. Where can I have more impact?<p>3. Where can I grow more as an engineer?<p>4. Where can I get better at product etc, if I want to have my own venture or join a venture later on in my career?<p>5. What other factors do you think I should consider?<p>I know these questions are hard and dependent on what team I am on etc, but what factors do you think I should consider?
======
smoidu
Tracy Chou wrote a wonderful response to this on Quora that should address
most of the questions you had - [http://www.quora.com/Which-internship-is-
better-for-a-CS-maj...](http://www.quora.com/Which-internship-is-better-for-a-
CS-major-Facebook-or-Google)

